# Goodness.... What Happened?



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

So I've been soaping like a mad woman here lately. (With really nice outcomes)
I wanted to try a Shea Butter recipe and found one from Brambleberry that looked good. 
I figured out my percentages, and increased the size to these measurements: 
12.48 oz Coconut Oil
9.6 oz Palm Oil
19.2 oz Olive Oil
3.84 oz Shea Butter
2.88 oz Castor Oil

and according to the calculator that calls for at 5% superfat, 6.72oz lye and 15.84oz liquid. 
I used 7.2 oz of water to dissolve the lye and added the rest in GM like I do all my soap. 
Got it all ready, mixed it, hit it with the stick blender, it came to a nice light trace. I stopped early because I wanted to color it some. 
Stirred in my fragrance by hand, and by the time I tapped off the spoon and went to pour into my color cup, it was already setting up. 
Hurriedly tried to get it into the mold, by the time I got to the end I was scooping out chunks of soap with my spoon. Okay, no problem, the FO accelerates trace. 
I had forgotten it was supposed to. 
Well I got it all squished down in the mold and left it. Unmolded it today and this is what I have: 








and it has this kind of rotten smell to it. It has "oil" of some sort all over/in it. 
These are all the same oils that I've been using the last few days. Hadn't used the Shea in soap yet, but put it in some lip balms. It seems nice and "fresh"
What on earth went wrong?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks like it overheated. I'd rebatch it. Everything, including that oil.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Does Shea usually make your soap heat up more? I wonder if I had my oils to warm to start with or something.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

No, shea is not going to heat up your soap, in and of itself. But if it was hotter than your recipe ordinarily is. And FOs that accelerate often heat things up, too. What did you use?


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Whoops, I meant to put that in there, lol. I used this: http://www.brambleberry.com/Soapy-Clean-Fragrance-Oil-P3870.aspx


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2012)

Def looks like it overheated to me also... did you insulate it also? You can chunk it up and remelt and still use it.. put all of it in the pot.. even the oily stuff.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

And yes, it will smell terrible until you get it all back together. I've found that my rebatched soaps are GREAT as felted soaps...nobody will ever know how ugly they are and are extra bubbly too!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Anita Martin said:


> And yes, it will smell terrible until you get it all back together. I've found that my rebatched soaps are GREAT as felted soaps...nobody will ever know how ugly they are and are extra bubbly too!


 great idea Anita!

And rebatching soap does smell nasty :/


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Did you use a PVC mold??? Looks like a couple batches I had that over heated....Part of why I stopped using PVC- it's too easy to overheat your soap IMO


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

I did use a PVC mold. I haven't gotten around to making any log molds yet and can't afford them. Had the PVC lol. I went ahead and rebatched it. It's kinda cute lol. Thanks for the advice  Positive note, got a lesson/ to try rebatching.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

PVC molds are very prone, IMO, to overheating.


----------

